# Carry Racks - Thule Hull 'O' Port Carrier



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi,

I have noticed a lot of ppl have the Thule 'Hull O Port' carrier (the one that holds one kayak at an angle on the roof allowing 2 yaks to fit on the roof).

Can anybody tell me if it fits the Thule 'square' bar or does it only fit the 'Aero' bar? The Thule website does not make a lot of sense and directs to an overseas site that does not download the text properly...so cannot read the specs....

Thought somebody on the forum may know?


----------



## bpmick (Dec 7, 2006)

Hi

I have the Rino Rak version its suits both square and areo bars,

cheers Mick


----------



## lostinoz (Feb 18, 2007)

hi i have the rhino rack type roof bars and the ''thule '' fits just fine,


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks Guys!

Got another yak coming next week and working out how I am gonna carry them both! Already have the 'square' Thule bars and mounts and didnt really want to have to buy new ones!

Am also looking at the 'Outrigger' which give a support to rest the yak on when loading 'one up'...it looks the part but a bit pricey at $125....might make something up myself that slides inside the square bar and does the same job.

Thanks again for your help....


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Red,

Any details on your set? Where did you pick them up and for how much?

Do you have Aero style bars on the subi?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWTk82DkAAElfgAASUIfqgqUgXKo/7/+gMAFKxSGpk1DQaIyeoyZDJ6gDENCp6mJo9EDUwmACMEM0mGmhEyp5oFHo9UGgaaGgPU9Sg1GSmWktXK/0Q8tziAkg7ZsoReJgsxSPkuOkUuMi9bMEGS2NBv5GCR5nLjwCiNZlRQlAip1LOACB0C66XE7i01hEOqNGENjUxe98cnAPDWz/YcMDAIEAV+DHldCHc5Rqzp5cFD6gcQ2SFIghMl1LKw8EBF7iI2NvmMaFwIQ5K+GIn9mSX/BvnLxutlykKWpkM8MSbOKxR0A11UXFxhvetc83ylmk1okDDfzC7uvmRLSGjJFQwcFlIllUwySyiIMtRTmbxXOKxSHQgzCC6aNZt75alQQOPT9edHihAJBsUnF61g3qYmYicmWyCpgy0gZ7rgqCCAKULVkLIjb+fgHUhxt0O5qL0dwRXpvoA6tP4u5IpwoSByebByA=


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

redphoenix said:


> paffoh said:
> 
> 
> > Any details on your set? Where did you pick them up and for how much?
> ...


Thanks Red,

Will chase them up today for some prices....

Bart.


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Bart....how did you go with the roof racks? I have been putting off buying ny but as I may end up with 2 yaks will have to get more than soft racks.


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Lazy,
They are on the Thule site to. Just don't know what the best option is!!!!


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Just found out these are the style I am interested in the Hull-o-Port, stand up 90degrees from the middle of your rack.....was quoted around $195 for the set, seem reasonable?


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Aleg,

What if you are only carrying 1 yak? I would have thought that they transport better flat??!!

They are $145 on the Thule site.


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

For singles the Thule Hydroglide 873's I have work a treat.

see this thread for piccies

http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6292


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

DiveYak said:


> Aleg,
> 
> What if you are only carrying 1 yak? I would have thought that they transport better flat??!!
> 
> They are $145 on the Thule site.


Yeah normally one, but on accasion the need for two.


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Tim, they look great but I think I will end up buying a yak for my daughter/ or myself another. So most of the time I will only have one on to but will need to be able to fit 2.

Reds setup is great. The other alternative is the upright fitting. Does anyone know how easy are these fittings to secure and unsecure to the roof racks?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWfra098AADvfgCASVIfioqByVAo/7/+gMAELNBE00yk/VPSPKep6g0NAaA09QBUZG0jTQAAAAA0A1PQRCnkynhR+oI9QyaAZpqKQM1tBzN1O99Lg6G09hFV6uzzLCCexscogi0T8Ji595hHMUs7JAGMHCABiskPwJFswHVQwIiyUyutDElvlvG1XGveeV4SGee4j3tjxkMv5N5nZFdpaiajVUTcmcCNLCi+uj0AgGPGQ4EWVxzXWpHMLwtzFmQaSCvVTJvhOVJlUmZV5xm9sQCVcymbnwrFjJfcBBBJNgcfmMhdlAgsnYMhzqemWHhi74sIhVdiUiGYmHndKlMkPiO06obJB0o2PWsOfRLbnijKyTQJMdyPEdMZYvf9NRDqXWxUJlLa9RfAvXA40UgB2fA6EawimroNbXvTh6MP8XckU4UJD62tPfA==


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Occy,

Good advice. I will drive over tomorrow and have a look - and chat


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Check out Thules NEW hullavator..A 897XT .... go to this link then select New Products.

http://www.thule.com.au/products.php

Would solve those lifting problems and high car/van roofs.

Takes a yak up to 36" wide and 45kg


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

DiveYak said:


> Check out Thules NEW hullavator..A 897XT .... go to this link then select New Products.
> 
> http://www.thule.com.au/products.php
> 
> ...


I like the look of the Hullavator, but looking over their new product range the kayak stacker suits my needs more....

Leigh, I have looked at you style and would not really suit, the issue I have is that my racks on the subaru stop where the side bars are, therefore I miss the extra length that your racks have, doing the maths and giving youo guys a short story of it, I would not be able to fit another yak lying down next to the one on the angle.......I will shop around, but I figure what I need is the 90deg vertical upright in the middle.

Ash

p.s. my mate is willing to go halves, so we can take either subie!


----------



## Jimmyak (Aug 14, 2006)

DiveYak said:


> Check out Thules NEW hullavator..A 897XT


Does anyone now where to find these racks in Canberra. I'd been keen to have a better look. Ahhhh, nevermind. Found a few places.
Cheers.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Jimmyak said:


> DiveYak said:
> 
> 
> > Check out Thules NEW hullavator..A 897XT
> ...


Roof rack city, aka haig park...........They have 3 shopfronts, Mitchell, Tuggeranong and I think Fyshwick. Check the white pages, best to call them first.

Ash


----------



## Jimmyak (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanx Ash, might head out this weekend and have a look. From the look of the pics on the site they would make things a hell of alot easier  .


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

aleg75 said:


> DiveYak said:
> 
> 
> > Check out Thules NEW hullavator..A 897XT .... go to this link then select New Products.
> ...


Hi Ash,

I have recently bought the Rhino's like Red has got - if carrying 2 yak an want them 'vertical' they sell another attachment that goes on the opposite side of the vertical bar...all toy do is set the vertical bar to dead vertical and you can put a yak either side using this attachment. I have not done it but I reckon I could go close to fitting 4 Hobie yaks vertically across the roof of my Falcon with the standard width Falcon bars...

Roof Rack City had both fittings....from memory the 'add on' for the extra yak was around $100.

Cheers,

Bart.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Bart70 said:


> aleg75 said:
> 
> 
> > DiveYak said:
> ...


Sounds good, any chance of a pic?


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

You can see via this link;

Check out Thules NEW hullavator..A 897XT .... go to this link then select New Products.

http://www.thule.com.au/products.php


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

aleg75 said:


> Bart70 said:
> 
> 
> > aleg75 said:
> ...


Hi Ash,

I dont have a pic of the Rhino with the add-on for the 2nd yak as I did not buy the add on. Best way to describe it is look at the pic that Red posted of the Rhino on his Subi Forester - imagine the bit that moves up and down being dead vertical - now imagine another smaller fitting bolted to the rack that looks almost identical to the supports on the opposite side of the vertical bar.......you can then sit a yak vertically either side of the vertical bar restng on the respective holders and secured to the vertical bar.

Roof Rack City had both of these in stock when I was there recently....worth popping out and seeing them.

The Hull-O-Vator does not look too bad but is frightfully expensive (over $500 without the roof bars) and from what I saw of it only room for one yak.


----------

